# Fantasy Creature Death Match-Round 1



## Philip Overby (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 1 is now open!  If some you selected didn't make it, don't worry, we can always do another one.  

Link here:  http://challonge.com/fantasycreaturedeathmatch


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 19, 2012)

Below I've listed some details about some of our creatures.  If you'd like to add anything feel free.  Beware!  SPOILERS may be included!
*
Myrddraal* (Wheel of Time)-(pronounced: MUHRD-draal) are Shadowspawn, muscular and serpent-quick, with lank black hair and waxy white skin. They have no eyes, but can "see" with perfect clarity. Their appearance never varies; they are always male in appearance, with identical features and builds described as being like that of a tall man. They were the battle leaders of the Shadow during the imprisonment of the Forsaken, after the demise of the Dreadlords. 

From A Wheel of Time Wiki
*
K'Chain Che'Malle* (Malazan Book of the Fallen)-intelligent lizards standing taller than a man, moving bipedally by balancing the weight of their torsos with a tapering tail (much like velociraptors and other bipedal lizards) and pale skin similar to the underbelly of a snake. The K'Chain Che'Malle existed as two breeds, the most noticeable difference being the length of the tail. There were the original long-tails (K'Chain Che'Malle) and the engineered short-tails (K'Chain Nah'ruk). Most of the K'Chain Che'Malle appearing in the novels were undead or seen in visions of the past, though there were a couple of exceptions. The first concerns a single matron freed from imprisonment within the Rent on Genabackis. The second were the appearance of a male and female on the continent of Lether, and the revelation that an entire hive still existed on that same continent. To date the only time they had spoken with other races was with Silchas Ruin in a parley attempt, though it is unclear if the parley actually happened or if Ruin simply sought it. 
From Malazan Wiki
*
Rood *(Malazan Book of the Fallen)-the leader of the Hounds of Shadow. He is the former mate of Pallick, as well as the father of Doan. He is described as mangy with brown, scarred fur. 
From Malazan Wiki

*Huan *(The Silmarillion)was a great Hound. He was given by the Vala OromÃ« the Hunter to his friend Celegorm, one of the Sons of FÃ«anor. Huan was as large as a small horse, and accompanied Celegorm on his huntings. When the Ã‘oldor under FÃ«anor rebelled, Huan went with his master to Middle-earth.
Huan had been granted special powers by the Valar, and was allowed to speak three times before he died. It was also prophesied that he could not be killed unless it was by the greatest wolf that ever lived. 
From Lord of the Rings Wiki

*Fluffy* (Harry Potter) is a large, vicious, three-headed dog who was once cared for by Rubeus Hagrid. Fluffy's greatest weakness is the inability to resist falling asleep to the sound of music. 
From Harry Potter Wiki

*Glaurung* (Children of Hurin) was a very powerful dragon,[2] if not the most magical. According to Tolkien, he sired the rest of his race, or at least the brood of UrulÃ³ki, wingless fire-breathing dragons.[3] He was bred by Morgoth from some unknown stock and was the first dragon to appear outside of Angband. In 455 First Age Glaurung led the attack of fire that defeated the Noldorin Elves and their allies and broke the Siege of Angband in the Battle of Sudden Flame, the Dagor Bragollach. In 472 during the Battle of Unnumbered Tears, NÃ­rnaeth Arnoediad, Glaurung led the final reserve and the beasts of Angband in an attack that prevented the joining of the two Elven-hosts, breaking and routing the Host of the sons of FÃ«anor, resulting in the total defeat of the Union of Maedhros. During this battle Glaurung was stabbed in his vulnerable belly by the Dwarf-king AzaghÃ¢l and fled back to Angband.
From Wikipedia
*
The T'lan Imass* (Malazan Book of the Fallen) were a race of undead humanoids and one of the four founding races. Their immortality was achieved via the Ritual of Tellann approximately 300 000 years prior to the main events of the Malazan Book of the Fallen, transforming the mortal Imass people into the undead T'lan Imass. Not all Imass became T'lan Imass, however, some choosing to remain mortal. Those who participated in the ritual resembled walking mummified corpses. They could travel great distances with incredible speed by becoming one with the earth beneath their feet. This also enabled them to seemingly materialise out of nowhere to ambush their prey. 
From Malazan Wiki

*Joining* (King Beyond the Gate) was a monstrous beast created by melding an animal and a human through mystical means. 
From Gemmel Wiki

*The White Walkers* (A Song of Ice and Fire), referred to as the Others in the books, are a mythological race mentioned in ancient legends and stories from the time of the First Men and the Children of the Forest. Eight thousand years before Robert's Rebellion, a winter known as the Long Night lasted a generation. In the darkness and cold of the Long Night, the White Walkers descended upon Westeros from the farthest north, the polar regions of the Lands of Always Winter. None knew why they came, but they killed all in their path, reanimating the dead as wights to kill the living at their command. Eventually the peoples of Westeros rallied and in a conflict known as the War for the Dawn, the White Walkers were defeated and driven back into the uttermost north, with the Wall raised to bar their return. In the present day, most believe they never existed and are just the stuff of legends, and even the few who believe they did once exist think they went extinct thousands of years ago. Certainly, none has been seen for thousands of years. 
From Game of Thrones Wiki

*Shelob* (Lord of the Rings) was one of the countless brood of Ungoliant, an ancient monster in arachnid form, possibly created by the perversions of Morgoth. Shelob was the greatest of Ungoliant’s spawn, many times larger than even the largest of Mirkwood's spiders. She was the last of Ungoliant's sons and daughters, but Shelob's siblings had children of their own, and so on. 
From Lord of the Rings Wiki

*Jabberwocky* (Through the Looking Glass)

*Grendel *(Beowulf)

*Smaug* (The Hobbit)  was the greatest and most powerful Dragon in the latter part of the Third Age, and one of the last of the great Fire-drakes; intelligent and cunning, he could speak in the Common Speech of all races and was able to put people under the dragon-spell with his glare, compelling them to do his bidding. His invasion of the Lonely Mountain made him extremely wealthy, as the lonely mountain was once home of the dwarves, and he lived there for many years
From Lord of the Rings Wiki

*Gollum* (The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings) originally known as SmÃ©agol (or Trahald), was a creature of Hobbit-like origin. The name Gollum was derived from the disgusting gurgling, choking cough he made. His birth can be estimated to have happened in the year TA 2430. His death date is given as March 25, 3019. His life was extended far beyond its natural limits by the effects of possessing the One Ring. At the time of his death, SmÃ©agol was about 589 years old, a remarkable age for a creature that was once a Hobbit, but he had been deformed and twisted in both body and mind by the corruption of the Ring. His chief desire was to possess the Ring that had enslaved him, and he pursued it for many years after Bilbo Baggins found it while walking in the Misty Mountains in the book "The Hobbit". 
*
Medusa *(Greek mythology) one of the Gorgons, she has a head full of snakes and her gaze to turn people to stone

*Dracula* (Bram Stoker)

*Frankenstein* (Mary Shelley)

*Kappa *(Japanese mythology)  are typically depicted as roughly humanoid in form, and about the size of a child. Their scaly, reptilian skin ranges in color from green to yellow or blue.[Kappa supposedly inhabit the ponds and rivers of Japan and have various features to aid them in this environment, such as webbed hands and feet.[9] They are sometimes said to smell like fish, and they can certainly swim like them. The expression kappa-no-kawa-nagare ("a kappa drowning in a river") conveys the idea that even experts make mistakes. Their most notable feature is an indentation on the top of their head that holds water; this is regarded as the source of their power. This cavity must be full whenever a kappa is away from the water; if it spills, the kappa will be unable to move. Although they are reported to inhabit all of Japan, they are often said to be particular to Saga Prefecture.
Kappa are usually seen as mischievous troublemakers. Their pranks range from the relatively innocent, such as loudly passing gas or looking up women's kimonos, to the malevolent, such as drowning people and animals, kidnapping children, and raping women.
As water monsters, kappa have been frequently blamed for drownings, and are often said to try to lure people to the water and pull them in with their great skill at wrestling. They are sometimes said to take their victims for the purpose of eating their livers or their shirikodama (尻子玉?) 
From Wikipedia
*
Unicorn* (The Last Unicorn) a mystical horse with a single horn growing from its head

*The Canim* (Codex Alera)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nicodemus Archleone* (The Dresden Files) a reference to 1 Peter 5:8. Described by Harry as the most dangerous man he's ever met, Nicodemus is every bit the threat he appears: while most evil characters manage to appear in a somewhat gray area at times, Nicodemus is as bad as it gets. This could be attributed to the fact that the only characters who have described him in the books are all Catholic clergy. The oldest and most powerful of the Denarians, he is possessed by the fallen angel Anduriel, one of Lucifer's captains. He is a liar, murderer, torturer, slaver, thief and traitor, it is his wish to rush the world into apocalypse. In the Dresdenverse the End of Days is not the will of God, as stated in the Bible, but the wish of the other side. Unlike some among his order, he is in full collaboration with his demon; he often appears to be more in control of his actions and comes off as civil and reasonable, a trait he shares with the more powerful mortals amongst the Black knights, like Rosanna and Tessa. He often looks at long term planning, and his schemes are often elaborate and multi-purposeful. It's stated he has murdered more than a hundred Knights of the Cross, more than a thousand priests, nuns, monks, and three thousand men, women and children directly, and is responsible for the Black Plague and many other acts of chaos and destruction. His past is often clouded and his age is indeterminable, with it being a possibility that he walked the earth when Christ did. The reason for this is that he wisely makes it a point to destroy the Church's records on him every other century.
From Wikipedia
*
Jacob Black* (Twilight) Shape-shifters, often mistaken as werewolves, are descended from the ancient spirit warriors of the Quileute tribe. Back then, warriors and chiefs could leave their bodies and wander as spirits, communicate with animals, and hear each other's thoughts. However, a change impacted the tribe members hugely during Taha Aki's leadership and permanently changed their powers to shape-shifting into giant wolves.
When a member of the current generation comes across the scent of vampires, his physique will build before he phases for the first time. 
From Twilight Wiki

*Edward Cullen* (Twilight) is a telepathic vampire and a member of the Olympic Coven, as well as a main protagonist of the Twilight Saga. 
From Twilight Wiki
*
The Hungarian Horntail* (Harry Potter) is a dragon native to Hungary and is considered to be the most dangerous dragon breed. It has black scales, a spiked tail, and bronze horns protruding from its head. It has yellow eyes with vertical pupils. Its roar is a yowling, screeching scream, and its flame can reach to about fifty feet. While having a very far reaching flame the Horntails breath can reach extremely high temperatures as it made a stone turn red hot in seconds. The Horntail's foods of choice include cattle, sheep, and goat. Its eggs are cement-coloured with very hard shells. 

From Harry Potter Wiki


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 19, 2012)

I have already voted in this first round, Phil!! I will be supporting Fluffy, the Hungarian Horntail, Jacob Black (because I really love wolves, and even more if they happen to be huge wolves) the mighty Jabberwocky and the White Walkers in this tournament =)


----------



## ProfessorBrainfever (Jun 20, 2012)

If you like wolves, you have to support the Canim. Or they'll rip your throat out. Totally your choice, though.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 20, 2012)

@Professor: The Canim sound great, but if they have some form of magical control over the elements to cause storms (at least, this is according to the Wikipedia article about Codex Alera) and throw bolts of concentrated lightning at their enemies... Maybe they should be part of a different category in the Death Match =)

The Twilight shape-shifter wolves are just huge wolves with telepathy, they can't throw lightning...


----------

